# "The Rider" brand saddle reviews



## Saddlebag

Not familiar with the name but looks to be an ok saddle, dating back to goodness, maybe as far as the 70's. That's about when putting rough out on the jockeys became popular for barrel racing saddles.


----------



## HunterEq95

I've heard of the name, but I don't know anything about it other than that it was probably discontinued several years ago. It appears to be a well-made saddle, and very comfortable looking too!


----------



## anndankev

I had a saddle with that makers mark, The Rider. It was a hornless model I thought was an endurance saddle.

Bought it off of eBay and it arrived very crooked. I had to take it to a saddle maker that lives near me and have him repair it before I could use it.

Never really knew if it was built crooked, or damaged some way, for instance by having had a horse roll with it.

At any rate I liked the appearance, and it seemed to fit Elwood very well, with more than average rock. Elwood had very low withers and problems with saddles rolling side to side, this one did not.

However; Tom, the saddle man did not think much of the saddle. He had to take it further apart than he thought he would and do some extra stuff. Said it was simply stapled together, with staples everywhere making no sense to their placement. The wood the tree was made of was not to his liking either. And he pointed out that by the wear on the cantle, either the previous owner rode too far back or the saddle forced the rider back on it.

I rode in it a few times, and even though it fit Elwood I could not shake off what Tom had said. Plus it did in fact push me back onto the cantle. It was very wide in front, too wide for comfort. I sold it to a man, thinking it might be more comfortable for the way a man is built.

I have a bunch of pictures. Too many for one post. So I will put the ones from when I got it, before the repair here in this post. Then follow with another post of pics after the repair.

Before:


----------



## anndankev

After repair:

















































































I see I did not put a pic of the whole saddle, didn't notice until now. But they were all vertical and would have come out sideways, I was choosing horizontal ones for orientation (until the last one of the tag).

You can see on the tag it was made somewhere in Alabama. Don't know when.


----------



## trailhorserider

I had a similar saddle for years and years. It had a similar stamp with a sliding horse and I think it said "The Rider by Easy Rider Saddle Co" or something similar. It was also made in Alabama. 

I got the impression that "Easy Rider" was the manufacturer, and "The Rider" was the model of the saddle. But after seeing these others I'm not so sure. Mine was a regular western trail saddle, with small square skirts. Not an endurance or barrel saddle. But it definitely looks similar to these others.

I bought it used at a yard sale for $50 and even though it was only a 15" (and I normally ride a 16" or 17") I loved that saddle and found it very comfortable. I eventually sold it though just because my tush was too big. Mine had a black plastic Ralide type tree. 

I don't think they are a high quality saddle (mine also had lots of staples, cheap rivets, cheap buckles for the stirrup leathers) but compared to some of the imported junk on eBay nowadays, they are fairly good. I would say they are a quality saddle for someone on a tight budget. But if you have the money and want real quality, they are not that kind of saddle. But at least they are American made with American leather. Much better than a cheap import, but certainly not high quality either. Anyway, I liked mine as long as I owned it.


----------



## Saddlebag

Staples should be blued, like on a gun barrel, to prevent them rusting. Saddles are pretty much stapled together with a few screws and nails thrown in for good measure. The first thing I noticed with the second saddle was the misaligned skirts. When I tack the first skirt on at the gullet, a thread tied to the horn is used to measure the distance to the top edge. Holding thumb and forefinger there I'll swing it to the other side and mark where the top of the second skirt will go. I do the same when positioning the cinch rings to be sure they are even on both sides.


----------



## anndankev

That goes along with what the saddle man said when he made the estimate for the repair. 

If I recall correctly he expected to to lift the jockey off, undo one side of the skirt at the front and sort of swivel it even with the other, he worked the left side. And of course that is if I understood what he said correctly.

But when I went back to pick it up he said he had to do much, much more. Undoing and doing things back the right way, and that the wood had little pinholes all through it.

Other than not being comfortable for me, I wish I still had that saddle. I liked the appearance and the fit on Elwood.

But of course I say that about all the saddles I have had, wish I had them all back. I guess I could furnish my house trailer in them. Use them as chairs everywhere. LOL.


----------



## Saddlebag

The crooked skirt isn't of any consequence unless it has in-skirt rigging. Cosmetic more than anything. The way the skirts are made, the leather thickness, how it's made is about softening the edges of the bars plus holding the pad from scooting out. If it was a Ralide tree, the pinholes don't matter. And yes, to properly realign the skirt it needed removing to prevent any puckers.


----------



## Saddlebag

Removing skirts is one of my least favorite jobs. They are time consuming sweat work. Once they are removed I give them a good cleaning and oiling. Lots of grime collects under the bars and unless dismantled, are impossible to clean.


----------



## anndankev

I was hoping for a Ralide tree, but it was wood. And not wrapped with anything either.


----------

